# Cranberry/Apple salad??



## Southern Belle (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking for a good recipe for a cranberry salad that is not a gelatin mold...maybe with apples (similar to a waldorf?) with nuts and some type of dressing??


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 18, 2009)

I just did a google, got a mixed bag of recipes, molded/not molded. I would think that a combination of cut up apples (with some lemon juice to avoid darkening), celery, dried cranberries, and walnuts would be nice. One could have them all loose in a green salad, or bind together with a dressing of sour cream and mayo, letting the flavor of the ingredients come through, placing a scoop on top of a green. Think about what you like in a salad. You could also add seedless grapes, cut in half.
(cooked wild rice could also be added)
sounds yummy!


----------



## julie.a.dehart (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mandarin Orange Salad/Apple Feta Salad*

I am going to give you two recipes; both delicious and festive for celebrations.  You can adapt either to include dried cranberries -- I think I did that with the orange salad on Thanksgiving a few years back.  Both have nuts and are very nice salads.  They were completely devoured when served.  Hope this helps. 

Mandarin Orange Salad


1 head lettuce, washed & torn
4 green onions with tops, cut up
1 can mandarin oranges, drained or 1 fresh orange, cut up.
  I like to use the fresh orange best.
1 cup celery, chopped
1 T. minced parsley
4 oz. slivered almonds or 3/4 cup pecans
2 T. sugar
You could also add dried cranberries to this salad.

Dressing:
4 T. sugar
1/2 cup oil
4 T. vinegar
1 tsp. salt
Pepper to taste

1.  Carmelize the nuts by heating in a small skillet with 2 T. sugar.
2.  Cool & add to lettuce & remaining salad ingredients.
3.  Combine dressing ingredients; shake well.
4.  Toss salad with dressing just before serving.

Apple Feta Salad

2 T. butter
1 cup walnut halves
1 T. sugar
1/8 tsp. pepper
5 cups torn romaine
5 cups torn red leaf lettuce
1 medium red apple, chopped
1 medium green apple, chopped
1/2 to 1 cup crumbled feta cheese

Dressing:
6 T. olive oil
2 T. white wine vinegar
2 T. finely chopped onion
1 1/2 tsp. Dijon mustard
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
1/8 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. dried parsley flakes
1/8 tsp. pepper

1. In a small skillet, melt the butter over medium heat. Add the walnuts; sprinkle with sugar & pepper. Stir until well coated.
2. Spread onto baking sheet; Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes or until lightly browned, stirring every 5 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.
3.  In a large bowl, combine romaine, red lettuce, apples and feta cheese; set aside.
4.  In a blender, combine the dressing ingredients; cover and process until blended.
5.  Drizzle over salad; toss to coat.  Sprinkle with sugared walnuts.


Have a great celebration.


----------



## KitchenSally (Nov 18, 2009)

julie.a.dehart said:


> I am going to give you two recipes; both delicious and festive for celebrations.  You can adapt either to include dried cranberries -- I think I did that with the orange salad on Thanksgiving a few years back.  Both have nuts and are very nice salads.  They were completely devoured when served.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Mandarin Orange Salad
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing these recipes Julie - they sound great!


----------



## Southern Belle (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes...they sound delish !   Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving celebration !!!


----------

